# The best things come to those who wait...



## Tarkwa

Well, I did a test earlier this afternoon expecting to see a stark white area where the pink line should be (as I normally get get), but there was a line!!! And it was pretty dark too (top test). I told my DH that I was going to test and he came upstairs to look at the result with me. After I came out of the loo I covered the test with tissue so neither of us would see the result first. Blimey, the shock we got when we saw the line there, clear as day was quite intense. So we went straight out to buy the digi. Drank loads of water before going shopping (we went to Sainsbury's to do the weekly shop - kill two birds with one stone and all that) and I was desperate for a pee by the time I got home. Pee'd in a cup right away and stuck another IC in to see if there was a line. It was faint but there (middle test) so we stuck a digi in and got the results we'd been hoping for!!! Still doesn't feel real, but the sticks say otherwise.
YAY!!!!! :wohoo:
xxx
 



Attached Files:







BFP_18March2011.JPG
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 183


----------



## Tarkwa

Oooh, just to add we've been trying since June 09 so this is very much a surprise for us. We're so used to getting BFNs that this is a really strange feeling (as I'm sure any other LTTTC'ers will understand).
I have no idea how far along I am as my last period was really weird (non-existent) and my wee for the digi was super weak from all the water I downed before.
xxx


----------



## Blah11

congrats! H&H 9 months. What did digi say? 3+?


----------



## Tarkwa

Whoopsy, closed the attachment window before uploading the photo :dohh:! I've added it to the first post now. Digi says 1-2 weeks, but was done at exactly the same time as the faint middle IC (midstream rather than paper stick type) hence why I think it could say 3+ when I do it again tomorrow morning. FX'd!
Now need to work out when I might be due!!!!
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Congrats to you too hun! I see you are a few weeks along - I wish I knew what I was. Will be making a GP appt first thing on Monday.
xxx


----------



## Scamp

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congratz hun !


----------



## iprayforbump

Congratulations!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: So happy for you!


----------



## Dippyxdx

Awwww wow hunni 
big congrats for u both 
I thought I was oing but not :-(
Don't forget us ltttc Hun and let us know how u and bump are gettin on


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations :0) Enjoy :0)


----------



## mrshanna

Congratulations Tarkwa!!! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Allie84

Congrats! Awesome lines! :hugs: I know what you mean about expecting to see startk white and what a shock it is haha. :)


----------



## Sushai

Congrats!!!


----------



## missin_a_girl

Congrats. You give me hope.


----------



## RNmommy

I got chills reading about you and your hubby looking at the results together!!!! Congrats!!!!

(You know, I think it's so amazing of all of us in this big family of women TTC because we are so supportive of one another and so genuinely happy for those that get the BFP. I love this website/forum!)


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Congrats hun! :flow:


----------



## bbyno1

Yay,Congrats:Dx


----------



## Lily7

congrats!


----------



## Christine1993

congratss!!xxx


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:baby:

V xxx


----------



## lovie

super big congratulations hun :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xxxxx


----------



## 678star-bex

congratulations fellow ltttcer!! u deserve this. every happiness to u.


----------



## zowiey

Super super big congrats hun!! So happy for you! 

xxxx


----------



## lucy_x

Congratulations...:flower:


----------



## pinkbow

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Tarkwa

Thank you everyone! I'm still a little bit in shock. Hasn't sunk in even though I've been to the GP this morning. She didn't do any tests, just took my word for it and booked me in for an early scan because of the following:
1. Been trying for ages
2. I've been on clomid
3. My last period was weird, so I could actually be further along than my ticker says which is 5 weeks today (start of weird period was 14 Feb but I got two bfns between then and 23 Feb which was my FS appt so don't think I can be further along, plus CB digi said 2-3wks). She says I must be about 8 weeks because there was no proper bleed on the Feb AF.
4. Not sure about this, but she did ask me and I said I just didn't feel pregnant! 

I feel bad/guilty/worried that I don't feel PG yet and am hoping it will sink in and I will start to feel it very soon. I hope this is normal :shrug:. If I am 8/9 weeks gone (OMG, that seems like CRAZY talk) then maybe I will start to show fairly soon (though being overweight/curvy I have a little bit of a belly anyway :blush:!)
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Ooh, and another reason for an early scan:
5. I had some spotting around the time my period was due. Not a concern, but just something she wants to check. She did say if I was bleeding then to go to A&E straight away.
I must say, I am quite glad I'm having this scan early - maybe that will make it more real?!?!?!
xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats hun! :flower: x x x


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :baby:


----------



## leasap

Congrats xx


----------



## Tarkwa

More pictures and scan in *my journal.*
Thanks everyone!
xxx


----------



## daisy74

Congrats!! I wish you a healthy and happy 9 months :) :baby:
~*~**~**~~* Baby Dust for the rest TTC ~*~*~**~**~~**~


----------



## cupcakeloverk

*Congratulations !!!* I am so happy for you !


----------



## TwilightAgain

Huge congrats :baby:


----------

